# Word of the Week - Week 24, 2015



## SENC (Jun 14, 2015)

So here is the one I used last week that was sidelined for "eggcorn" in Week 23.

friseur - noun, a hairdresser

http://woodbarter.com/threads/quote-boxes-without-quotes.21632/
post #11


> That is an excellent question, friseur.



Now, it should be noted, I was not intimating our friend Tony is a meacock... rather just having a little espieglerie with our canty maker of hairsticks.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Jun 14, 2015)

SENC said:


> ...I was not intimating our friend Tony is a *meacock*... rather just having a little *espieglerie*...



Pretty sure you'd get punched in the face in Oklahoma, Mississippi, etc for using the word meacock and/or anything that sounds remotely French...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 14, 2015)

What u talkin bout Willis, Tony don't need no stinkin friseur .......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------

